# Honest Experience With These Bows



## mintonmj (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 2010 Z7 and am thinking of updating to a Helim. Has anyone shot one yet? I am also thinking of getting an additional bow this year of an evo, a hoyt vector 32, or a Mathews MR6. Any advice on any of these bows?


----------



## TreyB55 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have shot the Helim, and it's honestly a good feeling bow. I'm not a Mathews fan and I admit that. A little post shot jump, and a little vibration that may be gotten rid of with a stab and limb savers. I personally don't trust how much the riser flexes in the vice. Thats my experience. 

Sent from my SES - Stand Entertainment System


----------



## mintonmj (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks TreyB55. I will be shooting one soon and next to my Z7 while putting the same stab on each. I have heard it has a little vibration, but usually a stab should help with that it seems. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the z7 and havent shot the helim yet as they didnt have it in my DL I watched my best friend shoot it and he loved it he has a extreme and a standard z7 and he said he was going to sell the extreme and buy the helim. I honestly havent heard anything negative from anyone who has actually shot the helim I'm sure there are some things people dislike certain aspects but I really havent heard any glaring problems or defects out of it.


----------



## mintonmj (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I really have no complaints on my Z7 either, just like to update and try new bows. A light bow can be a little more comfortable in some hunting situations though.


----------

